# Need opinion on these



## invinsible (May 4, 2009)

I have been thinking of experimenting for a SQL setup with dual 8" sub. 
The sub on mind here is the Infinity Ref 860W which is a SVC 4 ohm sub with handling power of 250RMS. The sub has a good sensitivity of 91db. I have not come across with a sub that has sensitivity above 90db for an 8". Also after modeling the result, the sub has a smoother response in sealed and flat response down to 20hz in recommended ported enclosure. However will limit it 25hz.

Now the plan is to get dual sub run them at 2 ohms and going with ported enclosure with FB at 40hz as recommended. With each sub has rating at 91db means that it could do with 250rms and put out around 110db without considering any cabin from distance of 6 feet. Add Another sub with 250RMS and the numbers could go upto 116db. That's much more than most Single 12" sub in ported sub could do with 500RMS. *With these 2 subs costing about 130$, is worth trying ? *
Now a typical cabin gain could be an avg of 9db. Adding this to 116db could get good amount of output from these 2 8" decent sub.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

The JBL GTO 8's have seen good press in the UK, check talkaudio.co.uk there's a guy who's tried them in various enclosures, been hitting 129db sealed off one. In the SPL section, would post link but banned for petty reasons!


----------



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

I'd go with a different tuning besides 40hz...unless you like a very peaky response curve that lacks low-end.


----------

